# Looking at wood carving sets and need some advice.



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m making a small sign with a Dremel tool and it’s a little hard to get straight smooth lines. I think it would be so much better if I had a wood carving set. I don’t want to spend a lot of money in case it doesn’t work out.

I was looking at a couple of inexpensive sets and wonder which would be better to start with. One is a Basic Wood Carving Set of 6 for $19.99 or should I start with the Wood and Lino Cutting Tool Set of 6 for $3.29?

I Never have carved before and don’t know what to expect.


Update: Decided to buy the cheaper set because the handles on the more expensive set didn’t look very comfortable.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Sleeper: Please don't buy a set and please don't buy inexpensive tools. You really do get what you pay for. Can you clamp up something as a straight edge for the Dremel to follow?
What shape of a line do you want to see (V-shape, U-shape)?

Sets of any sort, there's one or more tools that you've paid for but will almost never use for whatever your carving style is. Cheap tools are cheap steel and you can't get them carving sharp or keep them that way.

Buy the one tool that you need from open stock. Henry Taylor, Drake, Two Cherries, Pfeil, Ashley Iles are some top brands. Some come carving sharp some don't. The edge may last 30 minutes then need to be honed. Much like putting a really good edge on a razor blade (can be done by hand).

Most of my conventional/western tools are Pfeil, made in Switzerland, lots of dealers all over the place.
They arrive carving sharp most of the time.

Best case scenario is to find a local wood carving club, meet those people and show them what you need to do.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might think about a set like this. The handle design might be better suited for you.
http://www.constantines.com/carvingset6pc.aspx


















.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Robson Valley said:


> Sleeper: Please don't buy a set and please don't buy inexpensive tools. You really do get what you pay for. Can you clamp up something as a straight edge for the Dremel to follow?
> What shape of a line do you want to see (V-shape, U-shape)?


 Well this is what I’m talking about although the photo shows it better than I can see.








At first I really didn’t want to do this again, but after working on it for a while, I was thinking of a lot thing I could do. 
I was looking for a set because I don’t know what I really need. The V-shaped looks like it would work nicely in the corners.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Carving can be a lot of fun. If you think you would like to do more of it then I would buy some good chisels. Probably the most difficult is getting the hang of sharpening them. I wouldn't buy a set though. I could put together a list of some the most used chisels I use but for the sign I would be more inclined to do that with a router.


----------



## MmudKatD2 (Apr 1, 2013)

The cheaper sets are definitely not worth it. Upgrade to the better tools. I use Flexcut brand with palm handles. I find the palm handles give me a little better control. But it also depends on the size of the project. I generally am carving smaller stuff with some detail. Depending on the project, a good detail knife, maybe a chip knife, a 45 degree v tool and a couple of sweeps or gouges in different sizes. A lot of the web sites and catalogs will show you a gauge chart to make it easier to decide on which tools you'll need for your particular style and project.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, maybe I’ll order a V shaped tool with the palm handle to see how it works. Never used one before and it looks awkward, but I’ll give it a try. There have been many times that I would have liked to add a little bit of carving to some of my projects, but chose to pass.

I have carved a few things many years ago, but I used a pocket knife. The last one was an owl and I have to say that I was sure glad to be done with it. I can’t remember if I actually finished it because an artist friend wanted it real bad so I gave it to her. It was a real chore, but perhaps I would have enjoyed it more if I had better tools.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have a Dremel tool, you could get a pantograph and letter templates.


















.


----------



## MmudKatD2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Flex cut and Denny both make some decent quality tools at reasonable prices. Sort of a mid range price for quality tools. I know my flexcuts arrived sharp and ready to use.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> If you have a Dremel tool, you could get a pantograph and letter templates. ​


​ :huh: I didn’t know there was such a thing for dremel 



MmudKatD2 said:


> Flex cut and Denny both make some decent quality tools at reasonable prices. Sort of a mid range price for quality tools. I know my flexcuts arrived sharp and ready to use.


 Wow, I just looked at them and they are nice, but that’s too rich for my blood. I guess if I were to make a living out of it, I would definitely buy a nice set like that. :smile:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

MmudKatD2 said:


> The cheaper sets are definitely not worth it. Upgrade to the better tools. I use Flexcut brand with palm handles. I find the palm handles give me a little better control. But it also depends on the size of the project. I generally am carving smaller stuff with some detail. Depending on the project, a good detail knife, maybe a chip knife, a 45 degree v tool and a couple of sweeps or gouges in different sizes. A lot of the web sites and catalogs will show you a gauge chart to make it easier to decide on which tools you'll need for your particular style and project.


 
Yap +1 here


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I tried using a sharp X-Acto knife for the corners and the wood is too hard so I started looking again for something to complete it.

I found a 1/8” IRWIN chisel for $10 that I may buy if I don’t find one cheaper. I want to finish this project tomorrow and don’t really want to wait for it. I’ve never seen one locally, but I may take a look at Home Depot to see if they have one, otherwise I’m going to have to drill holes in all the corners and try cutting them out with a knife.

I was also looking at the 



. It’s still more than what I wanted to spend, but its looking better all the time. :smile:


----------

